# Sweet Tea



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

A woman goes to the doctor, beaten black and blue. 
The Doctor asks: "What happened?" 
The woman says: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every time my husband comes home drunk he beats me to a pulp." 
The Doctor says: "I have a real good cure for that. When your husband comes home drunk, just take a glass of sweet tea and start swishing it in your mouth. Just swish and swish, but don't swallow until he goes to bed and is asleep." 
Two weeks later the woman goes back to the doctor looking fresh and reborn. 
The woman says: "Doctor, that was a brilliant idea! Every time my husband came home drunk, I swished with sweet tea. I swished and swished, and he didn't touch me! How does the tea do that?" 
The Doctor says: "The tea does b****r all, it's keeping your mouth shut that does the trick!"


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

So far, this year alone, in Spain 57 women have died at the hands of their "partners" and domestic violence against women is a horrible reality around the world...and you dare to reduce it to a sick joke on a public forum. You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. :!:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Bryandh said:


> So far, this year alone, in Spain 57 women have died at the hands of their "partners" and domestic violence against women is a horrible reality around the world...and you dare to reduce it to a sick joke on a public forum. You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. :!:


Jesus Christ in a smart car!! Another one for the offended bus!
Ding, ding.   .
seamus.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

seamusog said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> > So far, this year alone, in Spain 57 women have died at the hands of their "partners" and domestic violence against women is a horrible reality around the world...and you dare to reduce it to a sick joke on a public forum. You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. :!:
> ...


Not offended.......... appalled covers it more accurately.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Bryandh, I am fully aware of the situation in Spain, my wife is Spanish and we have a house over there which we have been visiting regularly for the for the last 30 years. We also watch Spanish news on a daily basis. 
I apologise if I have caused you any offence but realise that you can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a MHF member whose mother was killed because of domestic violence. Like many women she did not speak out about this. This joke perpetuates the idea that women deserve any ill treatment they get. It's not a case of being offended, I'm challenging this joke because it's dangerous.

Please look here at the work of the White Ribbon Campaign

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The fact that someone tells a joke on a specific topic does not mean that they find any of the actions carried out by the fictional participants acceptable. On the contrary, as in this case it is often the very unacceptability of the behaviour which is being highlighted, albeit to humorous effect.

The fact that we find such a joke funny does not imply that we approve of the fictional character featured in the joke. Nor does it indicate that we would engage in or approve of such behaviour. 

It is a joke, it's not meant to be taken seriously.

I do respect the right of others to take jokes seriously and I hope they will respect my right to find them funny, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Since this raises a far more general concern than just this one joke, I am closing this thread and asking for any comments to be made in the "Jokes and Trivia" thread that has recently been posted in Off Topic.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946376.html#946376

Better to keep it all on one thread, and if you do wish to go there and join the debate please take note of Spykal's comments and refrain from getting personal.

Dave


----------

